# Bad day at the office (Shed)



## Mark48 (Oct 25, 2021)

Not a happy camper, my recently aquired Hafco AL900b is now non functional due to my ham fistedness, anyone know of a supplier of spares?
See the attached photo, yes the wet spots on the work bench are tears.


----------



## JRaut (Oct 25, 2021)

Yikes... that's an intricate bit of broken cast iron.

Sorry @Mark48, good luck finding a replacement.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 25, 2021)

Ouch !


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 25, 2021)

Yeah, what they said.  I'm at a loss for words on this one.


----------



## Cadillac (Oct 25, 2021)

I know its not good but it looks like it may be fairly easy to fix. Turn the end that had broke off on the bigger piec. Turn it to a common dimension. 
  Then that smaller piece make all new out of steel. It would look like a dogbone shape. On the smaller end bore out to the dimension you turned the bigger cast pc. Cut a slit in bore and tap to make a pinch clamp on that end. Bore the big end and done. Might need a keyway idk. 
 What’s  the application of the piece that’s broke?


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 25, 2021)

what part is that?  I am trying to see it functionally.
I looked at these 2 threads 








						Hafco AL900A lathe, is anyone able to identify what it really is?
					

Hello all.  I have bought a lathe in Outback Australia and would like to try and identify it and get a handbook.  It claims to be a HAFCO AL900A, which could mean it is a Shun Shin (Taiwan) lathe circa 1980 to 1985. The same manufacturer also appears to have supplied nameplates in a dog's...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				











						Belts...  and why nobody changes them.  :/
					

O...M....G.... I can see why the belt(s) on my ~1988 lathe still has what appears to be original belts in it, even though they're ratted out.  I've been ripping this thing down for what seem like hours on end. And I STILL don't even have the one belt out! Got the back gears out without too much...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




And don't recognize where the part is from.

I think it can be brazed. I would tack them together, since there is enough material there to key them.. Then I would grind a v and fully braze them.
The cut out the original tacks and V those areas out and braze them.

work the heat on both sides a little at a time to keep the part from leaning over.

I  don't think you will find parts easily. but you never know.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 25, 2021)

If that's a jackshaft carrier I would just make a new one, shouldn't be super critical and would function the same.

John


----------



## aliva (Oct 25, 2021)

I would attempt to braze it back together, you've got nothing to loose


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 25, 2021)

Brazing may work but alignment might not be great. Silver solder rods aren't cheap, if the OP has some scrap stock handy it might be easier to build a new one than repair.

If they do decide to braze it back I've found a gas bbq grill good for pre/post heat.

John


----------



## Mark48 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi thanks to all who have contributed, I'm thinking along the lines of making a new piece from scratch out of steel, I don't have the requisite skills to braze it and I think maybe the loads would be too much for a repair to hold up.
Still watch this space..... may be a while tho


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 25, 2021)

I would braze.
Pierre


----------



## Tipton1965 (Oct 27, 2021)




----------

